# Last Goodbye



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

To all of you who know me i'm sorry I haven't been posting but i've had a lot of **** going on in my life and the new form of internet idolatry Myspace.com has consumed me! To those of you who don't know who I am well i'm sorry we never got to know each other, but I guess that my point here today is not to explain myself but to bid a fond and heartfelt farewell, for I have more stuff going on in my life and soon i'll have no time even for myspace! Goodbye friends stay cool and never lose your edge!

Sincerely Yours,

Omega aka Michael King


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Omega, I hope that all the stuff going on in your life is good, and that someday you'll find time to join us again. Till then, take care.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

He'll be back. They always come back. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Good luck with everything in the future... oh, and we'll see you again... because you can't escape from the street


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Sorry to see you go, good luck with what you need to do and maybe you will make it back one day ​*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Omega - Hope you take care of yourself and accomplish what needs to be done. We'll leave the front porch light on for ya.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Questions:

Did he ever come back?

Why is he banned?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> Questions:
> 
> Did he ever come back?
> 
> Why is he banned?


He's not coming back.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

morgan8586 said:


> Questions:
> 
> Did he ever come back?
> 
> Why is he banned?


I keep all of these sorts of situations private out of respect to the parties involved.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was not aware there was a situation. Sorry about mentioning it. For the record, I respect the fact that you keep these things private.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know what - I always though Omega needed a forum that was more edgy - maybe more in tune with what he was about. There's nothing wrong with that. He stood out often - sorta like Marilyn Mansion at Disney World!

But every amusment park needs characters.


----------

